# Your biggest climb?



## craven2354 (18 Aug 2012)

I set off this morning to achieve this years goal a 33mile trip over holmfirth road and then back down the a6024 then onto the a628 'and back home I know it is a big hill but I have had this goal since January I got half way up holmfirth road when I just had to stop there was no way I would make it to the top after around 200ft and 5 more stops I decided to turn round as I wouldn't be able to climb it. According to my cyclemeter app I climbed around 680ft within one and a half miles and I just couldn't give any more

I'm wondering what the biggest hill you have accomplished?


----------



## rowdin (18 Aug 2012)

Here in Colchester Essex, the only thing even close to a hill is riding over a drunk squady.  Shame though it would be nice to have a couple of nice hills to climb as i've never been over a big hill before.Well done for trying craven.


----------



## dslippy (18 Aug 2012)

I wish we could export a few.
It is definitely an acquired skill. Well, I hope it can be acquired, 'cos I ain't quite got it yet.
The climb out of Holmfirth over Woodhead will trouble some cars.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2012)

I don't have a single route I use with less than 1000ft of climbing in 20 miles. The biggest single climb round here is around 1200ft.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2012)

Well done for trying indeed. This is a ride I have never done, I somethimes do the run from Ashton over to Holmfirth then straight back as it is a straightforward steady climb in both directions but the climb over Holme Moss is almost legendary and although I have been tempted I have never made the effort to tackle it.

I think you should concentrate on getting to Holmfirth and back before you consider taking on the Holme Moss 'lump'!


----------



## craven2354 (18 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Well done for trying indeed. This is a ride I have never done, I somethimes do the run from Ashton over to Holmfirth then straight back as it is a straightforward steady climb in both directions but the climb over Holme Moss is almost legendary and although I have been tempted I have never made the effort to tackle it.
> 
> I think you should concentrate on getting to Holmfirth and back before you consider taking on the Holme Moss 'lump'!




Holmfirth is on the other side of the hill I was climbing it was where I was going to turn


----------



## gb155 (18 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Well done for trying indeed. This is a ride I have never done, I somethimes do the run from Ashton over to Holmfirth then straight back as it is a straightforward steady climb in both directions but the climb over Holme Moss is almost legendary and although I have been tempted I have never made the effort to tackle it.
> 
> I think you should concentrate on getting to Holmfirth and back before you consider taking on the Holme Moss 'lump'!


Holme moss is great Skol 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Aug 2012)

5022 ft in 14 miles was the biggest single climb of the year for me,do I win??


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2012)

Hi Craven, I guess the mileage you had planned meant you probably live somewhere close to me in Tameside? Your planned loop would involve 3 climbs, 1st from Greenfield over to Holmfirth then the killer climb over Holme Moss which drops you onto the Woodhead Rd so you can ride back through Tintwistle and Hollingworth to the foot of the final, smaller climb upto Mottram Cutting before finally dropping back down to Stalybridge.

If you want to try again with company let me know and I'll try to join you, a week day would be especially good as I often work weekends. Just go for an out and back run to Holmfirth first without looping around over Holme Moss.


----------



## craven2354 (18 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Hi Craven, I guess the mileage you had planned meant you probably live somewhere close to me in Tameside? Your planned loop would involve 3 climbs, 1st from Greenfield over to Holmfirth then the killer climb over Holme Moss which drops you onto the Woodhead Rd so you can ride back through Tintwistle and Hollingworth to the foot of the final, smaller climb upto Mottram Cutting before finally dropping back down to Stalybridge.
> 
> If you want to try again with company let me know and I'll try to join you, a week day would be especially good as I often work weekends. Just go for an out and back run to Holmfirth first without looping around over Holme Moss.


 
I live near tameside hospital and are you telling me after the climb past dovestones there is a bigger one on the other side? Haha


----------



## Banjo (18 Aug 2012)

From Port Talbot to the top of Bwlch Mountain is aboput 500 meters over 13 miles. Its quite a frustrating climb as it keeps dropping down a bit in the lower stages then about 4 miles from the top it gets steeper and goes into some big hairpin bends. Theres a flat mile or so across the top of the mountain ,feels like you are riding across the top of the world.


----------



## theFire (18 Aug 2012)

My biggest climb was on holiday in Spain in June. And it was also my favourite ride to date! Even though I had to leave at 6am for it due to the heat 

6,605ft in 56.6mi. First half uphill and then the long rewarding down hill for the second half

Didn't quite manage any KOMs though

http://app.strava.com/activities/11439969


----------



## craven2354 (18 Aug 2012)

Banjo said:


> From Port Talbot to the top of Bwlch Mountain is aboput 500 meters over 13 miles. Its quite a frustrating climb as it keeps dropping down a bit in the lower stages then about 4 miles from the top it gets steeper and goes into some big hairpin bends. Theres a flat mile or so across the top of the mountain ,feels like you are riding across the top of the world.



Haha loving the sheep


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Holme moss is great Skol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
I have never been up Holme Moss, is it a steep one or a long drag?



I like Skol said:


> Hi Craven, I guess the mileage you had planned meant you probably live somewhere close to me in Tameside? Your planned loop would involve 3 climbs, 1st from Greenfield over to Holmfirth then the killer climb over Holme Moss which drops you onto the Woodhead Rd so you can ride back through Tintwistle and Hollingworth to the foot of the final, smaller climb upto Mottram Cutting before finally dropping back down to Stalybridge.
> 
> If you want to try again with company let me know and I'll try to join you, a week day would be especially good as I often work weekends. Just go for an out and back run to Holmfirth first without looping around over Holme Moss.


 
Mottram is barely a notable hill if its the road I am thinking off. I ride over Woodhead and back regular, just because its sort of lumpy but I can get it over and done with quickly without really pushing it.


----------



## gb155 (18 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I have never been up Holme Moss, is it a steep one or a long drag?
> 
> 
> 
> Mottram is barely a notable hill if its the road I am thinking off. I ride over Woodhead and back regular, just because its sort of lumpy but I can get it over and done with quickly without really pushing it.


Bit of both tbh rob 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Mottram is barely a notable hill if its the road I am thinking off. I ride over Woodhead and back regular, just because its sort of lumpy but I can get it over and done with quickly without really pushing it.


 
You're right, Mottram doesn't really count next to the other two but for a novice it is still a daunting task, especially if you have just near killed yourself doing all the climbing of Holme Moss and you are running on empty when you reach the Gun Inn at Hollingworth. Incidently, if you only go as far as Mottrom then drop towards Hyde you haven't done the full climb. The full height is if you fork right towards Stalybridge and climb to the cutting at the Roe Cross pub (or even the Old Road that goes behind/above the pub and the cutting).


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> You're right, Mottram doesn't really count next to the other two but for a novice it is still a daunting task, especially if you have just near killed yourself doing all the climbing of Holme Moss and you are running on empty when you reach the Gun Inn at Hollingworth. *Incidently, if you only go as far as Mottrom then drop towards Hyde you haven't done the full climb. The full height is if you fork right towards Stalybridge and climb to the cutting at the Roe Cross pub (or even the Old Road that goes behind/above the pub and the cutting).*


 
Unsure of this bit, I think I may have taken the cutting behind the pub (is this quite a steep bit?). Ended up on a steep backstreet one time over that way, crawling up on my fixed with 85" gear and a woman and her little girl overtook me on foot, lol.


----------



## endoman (18 Aug 2012)

After riding Etape acte 2 this year nothing here seems like a hill. Typically my rides in the Peak are 1000 feet climb per 10 miles, even heading to the flatlands east of me there are still some decent lumps. I do quite enjoy them now


----------



## gb155 (18 Aug 2012)

My pb on Mottram is about 6 mins, or strava top 15,however my first go was a full 20mins plus, so for a novice, it's a monster 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2012)

theFire said:


> My biggest climb was on holiday in Spain in June. And it was also my favourite ride to date! Even though I had to leave at 6am for it due to the heat
> 
> 6,605ft in 56.6mi. First half uphill and then the long rewarding down hill for the second half
> 
> Didn't quite manage any KOMs though


That's the Col de Rates isn't it? I used to do that climb every year on my spring Costa Blanca cycling holiday. I liked going in early March when the weather was crap here but typically sunny and 17-25 C there.


----------



## yello (18 Aug 2012)

I'm sure there's someone on here that's done a climb in the Alps or Pyrenees... that must be all of the biggest, longest and highest in one go.

For myself, I genuinely don't know. I'd guess it'd be one of the climbs I did in Corsica but I don't have any stats. I know I was on a panniered-up mtb and would have stopped 2 or 3 times on the way up though!


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> I'm sure there's someone on here that's done a climb in the Alps or Pyrenees... that must be all of the biggest, longest and highest in one go.


 
Ahem I refer you to my earlier post,

Also did the I'zoard and Vars in one day, 7388 ft of climbing over 34.8 miles but 10 miles of that was descent.







Longest would have to be the Lautaret from Le Clapier at 21 miles gaining 4304 ft


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Ahem I refer you to my earlier post,
> 
> Also did the I'zoard and Vars in one day, 7388 ft of climbing over 34.8 miles but 10 miles of that was descent.
> 
> ...


Great pictures OFF, shame that ugly prat had to keep sticking himself in front of the camera when you were taking them.


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Great pictures OFF, shame that ugly prat had to keep sticking himself in front of the camera when you were taking them.


Ah well, you know, ugly prats get everywhere, photographs.........forums.....


----------



## psmiffy (18 Aug 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Ahem I refer you to my earlier post,
> 
> Also did the I'zoard and Vars in one day, 7388 ft of climbing over 34.8 miles but 10 miles of that was descent.
> 
> Longest would have to be the Lautaret from Le Clapier at 21 miles gaining 4304 ft


 
Well impressed - Ive done Isere and Galibere in the same day - but I did start from Val D - in my defense tho I did have proper panniers rather than those tiddlers you use


----------



## tug benson (18 Aug 2012)

Biggest Climb, Shielbrae (full climb) Climb Category 3
885 ft
http://app.strava.com/segments/1138378

and it nealry killed me


----------



## marzjennings (18 Aug 2012)

Biggest recent climb was from Canyon Resort at 6800ft to the Wasatch trail which peaks at 10450ft in Utah. Just over 3600ft straight up, but I took 20 miles to get there with a few 1000ft climbs and drops along the way, all on the dirt. I only had one day to acclimate from the 135ft above sea level I live at, and so found the last 1000ft really tough.

The last ten miles in which I dropped the whole 3600ft were a bleeding hoot.


----------



## theFire (18 Aug 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That's the Col de Rates isn't it? I used to do that climb every year on my spring Costa Blanca cycling holiday. I liked going in early March when the weather was crap here but typically sunny and 17-25 C there.


 
Thats the one. Enjoyed cycling in Spain, the motorists knew how to drive around cyclists!

Probably a good idea going before the weather gets too hot. When I left at 6am it was already 23c and climbed to 29c while I was out. Luckily the climbing was the first half of the ride while it was a bit cooler


----------



## albion (18 Aug 2012)

Anyone here tackled Great Dunn Fell?
It is just out of my day ride range but methinks has to be done.

It climbs 2260 feet in 9km (about 6 mile) averaging 7.7%


----------



## Eddie (18 Aug 2012)

There is no way I would ever give up on a climb, no way, no how. I've never done anything as impressive as the alps, but I usually manage 2,500ft+ of climbing per 20 miles of riding, or on occasion I will do hill repeats, which would be a lot more on some tough (20%+ gradient) hills.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2012)

My biggest climb is up the stairs to bed after a few drams of whisky. Don't know how I manage it sometimes. I'm going to attempt it soon, wish me luck.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Aug 2012)

My biggest this year was weekend before last and included Holme Moss from Glossop end. First time I've tried that direction and I prefer the other way up. Ride had 3100ft climbing in 26 miles, was unplanned and before my breakfast, idiot that I am...

Round here it seems to average 100ft per mile. Does this mean that the real climb is 200ft per mile as half of it has to be down?


----------



## Eribiste (18 Aug 2012)

Getting up my drive is a right sweat.


----------



## Rob500 (18 Aug 2012)

Biggest single climb I've done is 580 ft over 2.43 miles.
Most I've done over a single ride is 1834 ft over 38.2 miles.


----------



## Svendo (19 Aug 2012)

Tourmalet (from Sainte-Marie de Campan) and Hautacam on 2008 etape.


Here I am on the way up Hautacam. Despite it being July in S. France it'd been British weather, damp and misty. Unlike a lot of riders I'd come prepared and was glad of the bibknicks and overshoes. Still froze waiting to descend back to the finish village. Don't know why I was so cheerful, as I was in quite a lot of discomfort at this point!


----------



## oldroadman (19 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> My biggest climb is up the stairs to bed after a few drams of whisky. Don't know how I manage it sometimes. I'm going to attempt it soon, wish me luck.



Ventoux in the grupetto. Galibier in the grupetto. Tourmalet in the grupetto. Almost any of the big climbs in the grupetto, while those little Spanish and South American guys are giving it large up front. It always feels like a long old plod, lightened by the company, still at least you get the odd push when you're 20 minutes down, and that's only in one week races!


----------



## compo (19 Aug 2012)

You haven't seen the size of my missus.....


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2012)

Svendo said:


> Tourmalet (from Sainte-Marie de Campan) and Hautacam on 2008 etape.
> View attachment 11788
> 
> Here I am on the way up Hautacam. Despite it being July in S. France it'd been British weather, damp and misty. Unlike a lot of riders I'd come prepared and was glad of the bibknicks and overshoes. Still froze waiting to descend back to the finish village. *Don't know why I was so cheerful, as I was in quite a lot of discomfort at this point!*


Because you _always_ smile? 

I've seen you ride in some foul conditions and that cheeky grin is omnipresent!


----------



## Crimmey (21 Aug 2012)

oooo biggest climb .....7361ft in 20.4 miles, I had the KOM on it too  not anymore. I'll have to go back and reclaim it!

http://app.strava.com/rides/3069555#53899787


----------



## gb155 (21 Aug 2012)

Crimmey said:


> oooo biggest climb .....7361ft in 20.4 miles, I had the KOM on it too  not anymore. I'll have to go back and reclaim it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/3069555#53899787


That looks amazing dude, over 2hours on one climb, I'm starting to adore climbing, sadly ill never be at your level, but such a long climb and in a hot country, maybe I should elope for a week


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 Aug 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/19116947#345558627 so far!

need to lose about 3 stone and then try it again!!! lol. steepest gradient so far is 15% (back when i was unfit) managed it for about 1/2 mile then got off and walked! probably have been steeper/longer climbs on my bristol to lands end run but cant be bothered to go back and check!


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2012)

dslippy said:


> I wish we could export a few.
> It is definitely an acquired skill. Well, I hope it can be acquired, 'cos I ain't quite got it yet.
> The climb out of Holmfirth over Woodhead will trouble some cars.


 
True - but that's my Saturday morning run (won't be doing it until 8th Sept now though!). Then back up Windle Edge through Catshaw and to Royd Moor nurseries cafe to finish the first half of the run.



craven2354 said:


> I set off this morning to achieve this years goal a 33mile trip over holmfirth road and then back down the a6024 then onto the a628 'and back home I know it is a big hill but I have had this goal since January I got half way up holmfirth road when I just had to stop there was no way I would make it to the top after around 200ft and 5 more stops I decided to turn round as I wouldn't be able to climb it. According to my cyclemeter app I climbed around 680ft within one and a half miles and I just couldn't give any more


 
Keep going - I struggled doing it in March this year but now it's OK. Where are you setting off from? - happy to coax you along one morning.


----------



## Spinney (22 Aug 2012)

Bealach na Ba, from the Applecross side, after refuelling on chips and cake at the inn.
We stopped a few times for a breather (and to swear at morons coming down not giving us enough room!), but we did not walk any of it.

Small potatoes by the standards of some of the climbs above, but we were proud of ourselves! Must try it from the harder side sometime...


----------



## Eribiste (23 Aug 2012)

I took the old Roadster, complete with bell, up and over the Malverns. Upton to British Camp, Jubilee Drive to The Chase Inn, up to the Wyche cutting, then back to Upton. Slow but satisfactory!


----------



## Peter88 (23 Aug 2012)

Biggest climb i do often is from Ashton under Lyne rail station up to Hartshead Pike about 580 ft of climbing in 3 1/2 miles


----------



## I like Skol (23 Aug 2012)

Peter88 said:


> Biggest climb i do often is from Ashton under Lyne rail station up to Hartshead Pike about 580 ft of climbing in 3 1/2 miles


That's a pimple not a climb!


----------



## Octet (23 Aug 2012)

Climbed close to the highest point of the island I live on, approximately 100 m (328 ft) in the space of about a 0.6 miles.
So 10 or so percent... seems a lot harder then that


----------



## Lee_M (23 Aug 2012)

Some of you guys are just monsters! 
I think I need to lose about 3 stone, 20 years and gain a granny ring!

Very impressed


----------



## craven2354 (24 Aug 2012)

Abit off subject but does anybody know the best way to cycle to southport from Manchester?


----------



## GrasB (24 Aug 2012)

I've done bigger climbs but this is one is one of the biggest climbs I do semi-regularly in Italy & it's one of my favourites.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Abit off subject but does anybody know the best way to cycle to southport from Manchester?


 
Trans Pennine Trail if you want paths

Lots of ways road wise if you don't. Head towards chorley if you want a few hilly bits. Head slightly south of Wigan than around Rainford if you want a reasonably short route.


----------



## craven2354 (25 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Trans Pennine Trail if you want paths
> 
> Lots of ways road wise if you don't. Head towards chorley if you want a few hilly bits. Head slightly south of Wigan than around Rainford if you want a reasonably short route.




I was thinking a580 then a570?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Aug 2012)

Horrible


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Aug 2012)

The biggest continuous climb I've done was 4200ft in California (mt Hamilton.) it's not too hard at 6% all the way up for 20miles but it does take a while. My record is 1hr45mins.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (26 Aug 2012)

1200ft in 3.8 miles up Hartside Pass at the end of an 84 mile run on day 1 of a coast to coast


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Aug 2012)

Mont Ventoux, in June, from Malaucène. Apparently 5280ft ascent in 13.5 miles. A steady 1h52, so I'm not going to win any Tour de France stages. I'll have to go back and try from the Bédouin side. There is a certain satisfaction...


----------



## derrick (26 Aug 2012)

Mott street in Epping is the biggest one i do regular, we don't have many around this way. well not the places we go to.


----------



## craven2354 (27 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> True - but that's my Saturday morning run (won't be doing it until 8th Sept now though!). Then back up Windle Edge through Catshaw and to Royd Moor nurseries cafe to finish the first half of the run.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going - I struggled doing it in March this year but now it's OK. Where are you setting off from? - happy to coax you along one morning.


 

I'm setting off near Tameside hospital


----------



## addictfreak (27 Aug 2012)

Mt Grappa Italy, 26.5k Climb at 5.9% average. Brilliant!

http://app.strava.com/rides/13080348


----------



## john59 (27 Aug 2012)

My biggest climb many years ago was from Granada, Spain, to the Pico del Veleta. Starting form around 700m to 3384m over approximately 40+ km, 2684m (8805ft) of ascent.

John


----------



## alans (28 Aug 2012)

The ones that I remember most vividly are
the climb from Altnaharra up to The Crask Inn
from Easter Fern up Struie Hill
from Gunnislake up to St. Anne's Chapel


----------

